# The cutest decoy out there...



## Sara Findley (Feb 27, 2008)

Ok sorry ladies, I am sure you were thinking of some hot guy..


----------



## Libby Nickerson (Jun 23, 2008)

Aww! Adorable!



Libby


----------



## Sara Findley (Feb 27, 2008)

Is it even more adorable if i throw in a dobe puppy? 





PS. No children or puppies were injured in the making of these pics.. it was only for show!


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

OMG!!!!! I love it!!!!!!!!!! 

Courtney


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

What a cutie. Then you had to go ruin it with that Dobe. ha ha.
(not a dobe fan)

DFrost


----------



## liz shulman (Aug 28, 2008)

She is adorable!!


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

C'mon David, even you have to melt at the sight of a young Dobie in a play bow. :-0


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

She is absolutely beautiful !!!!!!!
The dobe is OK
Wish I knew how to send pics I have a few of my daughter actually taking a bite.

Terry


----------



## Alyssa Myracle (Aug 4, 2008)

Is she gonna dress-up as a helper for Halloween? That's be a cute costume.


----------



## Sara Findley (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks guys! Nah not for halloween, she has a girly side too and insists on being ariel. She is only 3 years old by the way. We talked about letting her take a bite from one of the border terriers but forgot to do it. :lol:


----------



## Alyssa Myracle (Aug 4, 2008)

My four year old son wants to know if she's dating anyone. J/K. 

He wants to be a policeman and take his "police dog" trick-or-treating with him.
Unfortunately, last month he wanted to be a dragon, so he already has the costume, and he's stuck with it now.

He can be a policeman next year.

I like that your club is family-friendly. Ours is the same way, and it makes the experience much more enjoyable for everyone involved.


----------



## Sara Findley (Feb 27, 2008)

Well she says she is married to one of her best friends, i just asked her LOL!! Oh lord am I in trouble!

We always take one of the dogs trick or treating, one year she was little red riding hood and we had a "wolf" with us, then last year she was a princess so we had to dress the dog up as the princess pony. This year I wanted to find a lobster costume but I havent found one yet. *sigh*

I dont take her to training often, once every few months just because I feel the risk isnt worth it. But the club always welcomes her out there, and if it has made me feel extremely welcomed. I have been in clubs that dont allow family or kids and its not as close as a group usually.


----------



## Alyssa Myracle (Aug 4, 2008)

Here's a cute lobster dog costume:
http://www.wiggle-n-waggle.com/servlet/the-227/Lobster-Paws-Dog-Halloween/Detail

My GSD would probably spend half the night trying to rip the legs off.


----------



## Sara Findley (Feb 27, 2008)

oh thats hilarious thanks!! Going to order it now.. my poor dogs LOL! My belgian sheepdog mix will put up with anything.. so i will torture him with it.. :twisted:


----------



## Alyssa Myracle (Aug 4, 2008)

We demand pictures.

Video if possible.

:lol:


----------



## Michelle Kutelis (Sep 28, 2006)

Sara I still love the look on her face- she's so darn serious about the helper stuff....lol

Lobster costume? Oh my.....at least Amber would eat it.


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

LOL!! Oh lord am I in trouble

Just teach your dogs to attack on the command
"baby your date is here"
Teach the dog to target just below the navel and you will have nothing to worry about.


I tease my daughter about that all the time.

Terry


----------



## Sara Findley (Feb 27, 2008)

Amber wouldn't eat it, she would wear it with the most pissed off look on her face LOL!!! I just find it funny how Jaden immitates the helpers movements and facial expressions.. hmm when you know your kid has been around dog sports its whole life.. lol. the first time you can over i was so embarrased to see her do a bark and hold on you! lol!

Oh dont worry Terry, they all have a attack command but my plan is to get a chastity belt.. thats right the old iron things!!! Since dogs cant go every where with her.. but I cant wait for the first time she tries to sneak out or someone sneak in. :twisted: But your right, thats the perfect sentence to have a dog go balistic over. We could always tell them, if the dogs like them you can date them but have a que word for them to attack over lol. Sorry honey, the dogs don't like the boys you pick, thats too bad.


----------



## Lisa Maze (Mar 30, 2007)

For some reason Sara has been worried about bringing her daughter out to the club (bad experience with a former SchH club) despite the fact we often have other young ones out at the club. There are a few dogs we are careful of but on the whole most of the club dogs are friendly to neutral to children (as are most of the club members). Funny thing is the most dangerous dogs are the BT's as they will snatch food out of anyone's hands with no concern for fingers.

Jayden had a great time as she beat the decoys up, wrestled with club members and was stuffed full of pink frosted cookies and blue frosted cup cakes. Club member Vince brought his daughter (and Jayden's best friend) Elana and another club member brought their grandaughter along as well.

I am pleased to be a member of a club that understands it is hard to spend an entire weekend day away from the family and is so open to kids coming out to training. As one might expect from dog trainer's kids, the whole bunch is very well behaved and will work for food.

It also allows club members who do not have children to get their kiddy fix (and motivates us to remember to take those birth control pills!)

Lisa


----------



## Sara Findley (Feb 27, 2008)

Lisa Maze said:


> For some reason Sara has been worried about bringing her daughter out to the club (bad experience with a former SchH club) despite the fact we often have other young ones out at the club. There are a few dogs we are careful of but on the whole most of the club dogs are friendly to neutral to children (as are most of the club members). Funny thing is the most dangerous dogs are the BT's as they will snatch food out of anyone's hands with no concern for fingers.
> 
> Jayden had a great time as she beat the decoys up, wrestled with club members and was stuffed full of pink frosted cookies and blue frosted cup cakes. Club member Vince brought his daughter (and Jayden's best friend) Elana and another club member brought their grandaughter along as well.
> 
> ...


 Well you know how funny I am about it, but it has a lot to do with her distracting me as well. Its hard to do obediance and make sure she is out of everyones way, including mine, and still concentrate 100% on what Amber is doing. And it only takes a second for an injury, and its not the seasoned dogs I worry about. Its the young ones, or me not watching her close enough. Plus since I have pretty much been raising her on my own, it usually gives me a day of total adult time. I tell you what though, its a wonderful thing to know I have the option to bring her or not. It makes training a lot less stressful. 

Thanks to you and Tim feeding her all that sugar she was non stop till 10 pm but slept till 11 this morning LOL!! 
:lol:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

My granpa hug drive is full tilt with that little darlin! 
Let her take a bite from the BT. It will be a lot more believable then from a Dobe. :-#


----------



## Kameron Bean (Jun 23, 2008)

Those pictures came out great! It was very nice to have the kiddos out to play - but I completely understand what you are saying about distraction! 

How'd the pics of Jayden running Tim all over come out? THAT was hilarious...

Thanks again for the b-day cupcakes...sorry for the sugar rush!


----------



## Sara Findley (Feb 27, 2008)

Your welcome Kameron, I just felt bad we didnt make it out on friday. Oh and some of the pics came out ok, but they were playing too close and I had my long lense on.. punks.  

This is jaden "attacking" then getting chased off with the stick.


----------



## Michelle Kutelis (Sep 28, 2006)

Yes but does she "out"? MY daughter could out at that age....after doing a pretty credible hold and bark...


----------



## Lisa Maze (Mar 30, 2007)

Actually at one point during training the decoy I was working with stopped mid-session to cock his ear at the shrill barking coming from the center of the field. Since several club members have new pups he assumed it was one of them. When he realized it was Jaden he exclaimed that he was just glad no ones Malinois had such a hysterical, high pitched bark. Funny, to me she sounds just like a Border Terrier!

Lisa


----------



## Sara Findley (Feb 27, 2008)

Nah she doesnt out, she is a dirty biter lol. 

Oh yeah Lisa I had forgot about that part LOL. Oh and her and Elena have been making thier dog stuffies bite bad kens that slap barbies..  young mondioringers in the making.


----------

